# Where do you eat?  How often?



## surskitty (Jan 22, 2010)

Well, more of "where do you get your food?"  Fast food?  Giant chain restaurants?  _Tiny_ chain restaurants?  Restaurants that actually aren't chains?  Premade foods?  Actually cooking?


My family tends to cook four days a week, eat frozen stuff one day a week, and eat at a restaurant twice a week.  Usually it's at a local non-chain restaurant, but pizza's either from Ledo's or Domino's.


----------



## Eloi (Jan 22, 2010)

Well I eat alot of foods that don't need to be cooked, and if they do need to be cooked they are put in the microwave. Sometimes skillet.
If I'm to lazy to do any of that, I order some Pizza from the local Pizza Restaurant. 
I eat whenever I'm hungry, because I can't make schedules. Here is my normal waking up and going to sleep times:
Wake Up: 8am-4pm
Go to Sleep: 8pm-8am
Sooo, I really don't have a "meal" concept... Just eat when your hungry, and only eat two big things ("Lunch" and "Dinner") a day.


----------



## Dannichu (Jan 22, 2010)

When I'm at uni, on days where I'm forced to observe normal sleeping times, I tend to eat cereal for all three meals, and days when I wake up at something like 5pm, I eat one massive meal (an entire pizza, for example - I buy a cheap base and then add all kinds of cheese and veg on top) at about 10pm. I'll occasionally get chips from the fish and chip shop down the road; maybe once every two weeks? 
If it's someone's birthday, we'll go to Pizza Hut or somewhere else chainy but cheap. 

When I'm at home, we pretty much only eat out when it's someone's birthday or some other special occasion (so about maybe ten times a year?). My dad does most of the home cooking (from scratch), but me, my sister and mum 'cook' (take food out of the freezer and put it in the oven) if he's working late.


----------



## octobr (Jan 22, 2010)

Domino's is pretty delicious lately. They did something and now their crust is fantaaaastic.

But mostly we get. Rosati's. Teeny chain up in the Chicago area. Mostly tastes like cardboard. But it's right next to my dance studio so we usually get it once a week at least. 

Also every once in a blue moon we make dinner at home. 

And every wednesday we get burger king between piano and dance.


----------



## IcySapphire (Jan 22, 2010)

Most of the time, I cook at home, but every so often I will order a pizza--I'll save the restaurants for weekends (except for those weekdays when I'm too tired to cook)


----------



## Noctowl (Jan 22, 2010)

My mum cooks food. =D We don't like fast food ever since my brother got ecoli after eating a macdonalds meal.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Jan 22, 2010)

Usually, my mam cooks Monday-Thursday, we get take-away from a chipper on Friday, I go to a restaurant with my friends on Saturday and I cook for myself on Sunday or we go to my uncle's.


----------



## Harlequin (Jan 22, 2010)

My mother generally cooks everything from scratch, but on days where she can't be bothered or when she's busy it'll be something frozen, but even sometimes when she's really busy she'll just cook something simply. We rarely if ever eat out, but that's mostly because my mother's a better cook than a lot of chefs anyway.


----------



## goldenquagsire (Jan 22, 2010)

normally we have frozen food during the week and cooked meals when my dad gets back from work in Wales. I even chip in occasionally with chilli or whatever. even though it's usually pretty basic we're still absolutely fascistic about our five-a-day.

we don't really go to restaurants. they don't mix well with my brother. when we do, it's usually for a big occasion and we'll go to a reasonably-priced local place or one of the slightly more upmarket chains (Wagamama is particularly wonderful). takeaways are even rarer and are generally reserved for major events or guests coming round (tonight is actually the first time in months that we're having one). I love Indian or Chinese (I accept that calling it as such is inappropriate, but I can't find a better alternative - 'Asian' is just too vague and 'Ethnic' is cringe-inducing) but I can't stand Thai. too much coconut.


----------



## spaekle (Jan 23, 2010)

My mom loves to cook, so we eat cooked stuff the majority of the time, with my mom occasionally making odd experimental things. 

We'll eat out if it's a special occasion; usually at chain places like Friday's and Olive Garden. I do occasionally go to little non-chain places with my friends though. If my mom doesn't feel like cooking for whatever reason, we'll get fast food, which usually ends up being either Wendy's or Taco Bell. 

As for pizza, my mom usually makes that herself (and her pizza is awesome), but when we do get it it's either Little Caesar's or Domino's. (I haven't tried the new Domino's yet. I hope it's not another New Coke thing.)


----------



## Tyranitar freak (Jan 23, 2010)

Pizza hut, Del Taco, KFC, and Applebees.


----------



## DonKarasuMan (Jan 23, 2010)

HK-style tea lounges, mostly if I'm eating out.


----------



## Minish (Jan 23, 2010)

Mum usually just cooks something easy from a supermarket. When she's asleep or too lazy, we'll have a frozen ready-meal curry. Once a week at most she'll get sausage and chips from the town. We never eat out in a restaurant, but my uncle tends to invite us out maybe once every two months, and I can tell my mum thinks it's still a little steep for us, even though we go to Wetherspoon's which is the cheapest of the two main restaurants in town. And eat from the 'value menu'. Everyone else is saying they have 'frozen foods' sometimes as opposed to proper cooking, but usually when my mum cooks, some part of it's always been frozen?

I should really eat more, I nearly fainted the other day (in the shower, that would have sucked a bit) because of a blood pressure drop or whatever. :/ On school days I tend to take a tuna roll from home, but sometimes I forget and also don't have enough time for breakfast, so I don't eat until about 5 PM. Yeah...

It's quite awesome when we're at our dad's in Germany, because he and his girlfriend are super traditional and we all eat his amazing cooking that he's spent hours making together round the table. :O


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 23, 2010)

my parents make food themselves and cook. i tend to cook myself when nobody else is around to do it


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Jan 25, 2010)

It varies on the day of the week: My parents have more hours on certain days, so on days where they get home relatively late, they make some sort of prepackaged food or bring home fast food. My parents cook on other days, though.

I eat when I'm hungry or when there's a meal.


----------



## nothing to see here (Jan 25, 2010)

In the past couple years or so, I've mostly been eating at home; a mix of "real" food (usually different kinds of pasta, sometimes fish or hotdogs, rarely chicken, turkey, or some kind of salad or sandwich), frozen stuff (pizza mostly), and other stuff from the grocery store (cereal, snack food, and sometimes these sandwiches from Kroger that are surprisingly good for something made in a grocery store.)

As for restaurants... about once every week I go to this Italian restaurant a few miles from where I live called Victor's; not a chain or anything so I doubt anyone here has ever heard of the place (you'd pretty much have to have been to Middle of Nowhere, VA.)

Other than that, about the only restaurant-type place I ever go to anymore is Quizno's.


----------



## Scyther (Jan 27, 2010)

We generally make our own food, mostly using vegtables we grow ourselves and noodles. 

I like to make myself rice whenever my family isn't having anything but more recently I've been eating ramen.

Oh, and about once a month we'll go out to eat at Wendy's or McDonald's. We haven't been to an actual resteraunt in who knows how long, so I generally just go with friends. Yay.


----------



## Glitterbomb (Jan 27, 2010)

My mom loves to cook, so that's usually what I eat. Thing is, she can't cook that well and I'm even worse. I'm kind of surviving on popcorn right now.


----------



## Momoharu (Jan 27, 2010)

Ehh, my parents make rice a LOT, so we eat that at least three times a week.  Other days we hit up McDonalds or Burger King, and sometimes I just heat up a frozen pizza or some chicken nuggets.

And when I'm too lazy to heat shit up, I make me a sammich.  And I use some weird stuff.  Next time you get a chance, try a banana and maple syrup sandwhich with crushed crackers, it's the shit.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 27, 2010)

Dining hall at my college every day, sometimes a restaurant-style eatery on campus, and more often late-night fast food runs with friends. My favorite is this chain called Steak 'n Shake, where one gets half-off shakes from 2-4 AM, ideal since a burger and fries is that much more delicious during said hours.

The apartment I live in has a kitchen, and a few times one of my roommates has shared some of the food he cooks with me. I would cook myself, but meals are covered under my tuition and I am quite a bland cook compared to just about anyone else I know.


----------



## H-land (Jan 27, 2010)

Most of the time, we just eat whatever mom cooks here at home. Every Monday is pizza night, though, so Dad brings home pizza from Pizza Hut or from Fox's Pizza Den (a Pittsburgh based pizza chain that I didn't even know to exist until some time last year), and every so often, when Mom doesn't feel like cooking, Dad'll bring home Taco Bell, Long John Silver's, Panda Express, Steak 'n' Shake, Arby's, or City Barbeque (a small barbecue chain that seems to be exclusively Ohioan). Oh, and sometimes he brings home stuff from Noodles and Company (another smallish chain).


----------



## spaekle (Jan 30, 2010)

Man, I wish I could eat asian food more. There's this awesome asian restaurant in my area that has both a sushi menu and a thai menu! But my parents are all EwWwWwW RAW FISH!!!111 and... I don't know what the hell their issue with curry is, but that's out too. :|


----------



## Adriane (Jan 30, 2010)

As far as chain pizza goes, Hungry Howie's is the best I've had.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish (Feb 1, 2010)

well we usually eat at home. nan's a very amazing cook and whatnot, so home food's very nice. we eat out maybe one every other week if it's a big place, and some fridays i stop to get a slice at the local gino's.


----------



## glitchedgamer (Feb 2, 2010)

My parent's are at work for most of the evening during the week, so I sustain myself with whatever I can salvage from the kitchen. I've been eating that Easy Mac stuff a lot lately...

On Friday my mom usually brings home some fast food, hopefully Taco Bell. Weekends are just sporadic.


----------



## Icebreath (Feb 2, 2010)

My mom's a stay-at-home mom so she cooks us some amazing asian food everyday (: A lot of rice and assorted other asian things.

Sometimes we buy TV dinners and save them up for like, snacks or emergencies, but we barely ever eat out.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Feb 2, 2010)

Most of the time my mom cooks dinner for us, although sometimes my dad, my brother, or I do.  We use fresh and natural/organic ingredients. When we don't cook, we either make pizza, order pizza from a great local place, or get burritos from Chipotle. There's also a great small chain place called Mexico Restaurant that serves fresh and more authentic then normal Mexican food.


----------



## BlueEew (Feb 3, 2010)

I usually have food at home, however I do usually have one take away per week.  Rather from a Fish and Chip Shop, KFC, or McDonalds.


----------



## Munchkin (Feb 7, 2010)

I eat everywhere in my house - just little snacks, like cookies and such, that my mom buys by the box. As for meals, my mom only cooks once a week - she finds it hard to figure out what to cook, since it's only us, we don't eat much "proper food", and I'm extremely picky =3

Other than that, my mom occasionally brings something else home. We only really buy things like Chinese food or fried chicken when there's some sort of occasion, or we're expecting someone over. I occasionally buy things like fries from McDonald's, or popcorn chicken from this place near my school that's been famously nicknamed (locally) "The Chicken Spot".


----------

